# Looking to root my GS3



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, I've watched some videos on how to root my GS3 and I was about to do it but I don't know if its the same for 4.1.1 GS3. I want to put MIUI on my phone but I don't want to go a step back on OS. If I'm on Jellybean I don't want to go backwards to ICS. Am I making any sense?
I miss MIUI and would love to root my phone to get it. I watched a video and it seems easy with "odin" app How did everyone else root their phones?


----------



## Netslum (Dec 28, 2011)

Use the Odin method on the board. If your worried about the firmware then ask questions on the root method post.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sven (Feb 14, 2013)

Which version of Galaxy S3 did you have? You can root the phone at the official 4.1.2 firmware using this guide. The method will work just for GT-i9300 version.


----------

